# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  لطلبة العلم فقط - أسهل الطرق لتعلم القرآن بشكل منهجي متكامل

## أسـامة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 يكون البدء دائما  بتعلم بالمطلوب علمه من الدين بالضرورة. متى انتهى طالب العلم من هذه المرحلة توجه إلى طلب العلم بشكل تأصيلي.
ونظرا لتعسر طلب العلم على يد العلماء في أكثر البلدان الإسلامية، لعوامل كثيرة لا تخفى على أحد.. فقد كتبت هذه الكلمات على عجالة.. عسى الله أن ينفع بها. 

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يحتاج طالب العلم قرابة 10 سنوات من الجد والاجتهاد، ليصل إلى ما يريده.
وهذه الفترة تنقسم إلى ثلاثة مراحل:
- الأولى تحصيل الأساسيات: كالآجرومية، وشرح الورقات، ونحو ذلك.
- والثانية: التوسط.
- والثالثة: التوسع.
وحديثنا عن المرحلة المتوسطة.. وتحتاج إلى قرابة 5 سنوات. لأن المرحلة الأولى يسيرة سهلة قد لا تتجاوز 3 أشهر أو نحو من ذلك، والمرحلة الثالثة بالتوسع في مطالعة كتب السلف كرد الإمام الدارمي على المريسي، وكتب شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية، وكتب شيخ الإسلام ابن القيم، والشروحات الحديثية الموسعة كفتح الباري.. ونحو ذلك.

 أسهل الطرق لتعلم القرآن بشكل منهجي متكامل
 
أكبر مشكلة تواجه أكثر طلبة العلم هي تعلم القرآن بشكل منهجي متكامل.
ولتعلم القرآن الكريم، يجب معرفة أن تعلمه على شقين: علمي وعملي.
فأما الشق العملي فيجب أخذه على يد شيخ متقن، كالقراءة وإتقان أحكام التجويد بصورة عملية، ثم القراءات.
وأما الشق العلمي فيحتاج إلى مدة زمنية ليست بالقصيرة ، وقد تجد شيخا وقد لا تجد، فإن وجدته فهو ذاك.. فخذ عنه العلم والمنهجية وتابع معه، وإلا فاتبع الآتي:
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فلتكن مدة دراستك 5 سنوات.
في كل سنة 6 أجزاء. الجزء في شهرين. والحزب في شهر.
الحزب قرابة 10 صفحات فقط، وينقسم الحزب إلى أربعة أرباع. والشهر قرابة 4 أسابيع. في كل أسبوع ربع حزب فقط.
لذا ستكون فترة الدراسة: أسبوعية على مدار الخمس سنوات. يبدأ الطالب فيها بالمفصل، فيأخذ قصارى المفصل أولا ("القارعة" حتى "قل أعوذ برب الناس"، ثم "ألم نشرح" حتى "والعاديات".. وهكذا)

عملك في كل أسبوع كالآتي:
-    قراءة الربع قراءة صحيحة [على يد شيخ، أو إمام المسجد الذي تصلي فيه، أو أي شخص متقن للقراءة. وسماع هذا الربع من الشيوخ الكبار كالحصري وعبدالباسط والمنشاوي والبنا].
-    الصلاة بهذا الربع في نفس الأسبوع، وتكرار الصلاة به، وكأنه بين عينيك.
-    سماع تفسير هذا الربع من أحد الشيوخ المفسرين المتمكنين كالشيخ مصطفى العدوي، فإن لم تجد.. فتفسير الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين أو تفسير الشيخ خالد بن عثمان السبت.
وإن جمعت بين أكثر من تفسير صوتي.. فهذا أفضل. والأسبوع طويل.
فيمكنك سماع تفسير الشيخ العدوي والشيخ العثيمين في يوم، واليوم الثاني تسمع فيه تفسير الشيخ السبت وشرح الشيخ محمد بن علي ثاني –مثلا-. وقد تتوفر نكات تفسيرية حول آيات هذا الربع أو بعضها كالتي توجد في دروس مستقلة لأحد العلماء كالشيخ صالح بن عواد المغامسي والشيخ عبدالكريم الخضير والشيخ محمد بن عبدالعزيز الخضيري.. وغيرهم من العلماء، فتأخذها في اليوم الثالث.
-    قراءة التفاسير، قراءة متدرجة متأنية.. فتبدأ (بتفسير السعدي، ثم التسهيل لتأويل التنزيل لمصطفى العدوي، ثم عمدة التفاسير عن ابن كثير لأحمد شاكر) في يوم، ثم (تفسير الطبري، ثم تفسير القرطبي، ثم اختم بأضواء البيان للشنقيطي "إن وجد") في اليوم الثاني. وإن كان لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية أو شيخ الإسلام ابن القيم تفسير لهذا الربع فاظفر به في اليوم الثالث. 
-    ثم قراءة بعض التفاسير الأخرى.. بجرد محتواها. مثل تفسير القاسمي وتفسير الألوسي وتفسير ابن عطية ونحوهم.
وهذا الجرد لا يحتاج لوقت كبير، نظرا لتكرار الكثير من الأقوال.
-    ثم العمل بما تعلمت، مع الاجتهاد في ذلك.

وبذلك يمكن القول بأن:
سماع الشروح الصوتية [يومان/ثلاثة أيام (بحسب الشرح وطوله) – 3 ساعات تقريبا/اليوم، بعد الفجر]
قراءة التفاسير قراءة متأنية [يومان/ثلاثة أيام – 3 ساعات تقريبا/ اليوم، بعد الفجر]
جرد باقي التفاسير [يوم – 3 ساعات تقريبا بعد الفجر]

ويلاحظ أن هذا الجدول لم يأخذ من اليوم سوى ساعات قليلة. فيمكن الاستفادة من بقية اليوم.
بحيث يتناول طالب العلم أصول التفسير وعلوم القرآن. بواقع درس واحد في اليوم، مع قراءة المتن وفهمه.
-    أصول التفسير: مثل القواعد الحسان في تفسير القرآن – مع شرح الشيخ العثيمين.  ثم مقدمة في أصول التفسير- مع شرح الشيخ العثيمين أو الشيخ خالد السبت. ثم تعليقات على مختصر قواعد في التفسير – للشيخ خالد السبت.
-    علوم القرآن: مثل شرح علوم القرآن للشيخ محمد بن عبدالعزيز الخضيري لتصور العلم. ثم مباحث في علوم القرآن للشيخ القطان مع شرح عليه كشرح الشيخ أسامة سليمان.

بذلك.. بعد شهرين تقريبا.. يكون الطالب قد جمع مهمات أصول التفسير، ومهمات علوم القرآن، وجزء كامل من القرآن الكريم.

وبالنسبة للتجويد.. فقد يجد الطالب من يدرس عليه التجويد والقراءة.. فيتابع معه حتى يجيزه.
فإن لم يتوفر له شيخ ليعلمه أصول التجويد (وهذا شيء نادر!).. فيسعه الاكتفاء بالقراءة على شيخه ليعلمه القراءة ويصحح له في هذه المرحلة.
ويتعلم هو بنفسه أصول التجويد بمتابعة الشروح المرئية للشيخ أيمن رشدي سويد التي تم بثها على قناة اقرأ. وهي متوفرة على الإنترنت. مع كتاب من كتب التجويد الشاملة ككتاب تيسير الرحمن في تجويد القرآن للأخت الفاضلة سعاد عبدالحميد.
بحيث يتمكن من تدبر الفن وفهمه قدر الاستطاعة [في شهرين أيضا].
هذا كمرحلة أولى، [ثم يُتْبعها بمرحلة ثانية متى انتهى من حفظ القرآن برحلة علمية يرجع بعدها بإجازة في القرآن].
فإن وجد من يعلمه أصول التجويد.. فهو ذاك، وتكون متابعة الشرح المرئي للشيخ أيمن سويد للاستزادة والترسيخ.

بذلك.. بعد مضي أربعة شهور تقريبا.. يكون الطالب قد جمع أصول التجويد مع مهمات أصول التفسير، ومهمات علوم القرآن، والجزء الثاني من القرآن الكريم.

ثم يتحول الطالب إلى المطالعة في الكتب الموسعة في أصول التفسير وعلوم القرآن جنبا إلى جنب مع دراسة التفاسير.
وباقي الكتب المتعلقة بمباحث القرآن في العموم بفنونه المختلفة، والشبهات والرد عليها، والمباحث المتخصصة كالإعجاز، والأمثال، وقصص القرآن، ومعالجة القرآن للقضايا العقدية والسلوكية.. وغير ذلك من القضايا حتى تنتهي الفترة المحددة (5 سنوات).

ونظرا لأن تعلم القرآن من العلوم المستمرة مع طالب العلم.
وهناك علوم أخرى يجب تحصيلها، وهناك متسع من الوقت لذلك، فيأتي دور بقية العلوم: مثل العقيدة، والفقه، وأصول الفقه، والحديث.. إلخ. فيجمع بين هذه العلوم وتعلم القرآن.
وأكثر هذه العلوم.. علوم علمية سوى القليل منها، كالتخريج ودراسة الأسانيد.. لأنه يحتاج لشيخ يعلمه وينظر في تخريجه وحكمه.. ويبين له الأخطاء التي وقع فيها.

والأفضلية –في وجهة نظري القاصرة- أن يكون التركيز على فن واحد لا يتجاوزه. فيأخذه وينتهي منه. ثم يتبعه بفن آخر. [ كالطريقة التي اتبعها شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية].
حتى إذا انتهى من دراسة هذه الفنون، أخذ الشروحات الحديثية الفقهية. وهكذا حتى انتهاء المرحلة المتوسطة (5 سنوات).

وأكثر العلوم علمية.. فيمكنه الاعتماد على الشروح الصوتية، إن لم يتوفر للطالب طلبها على يد الشيوخ، أو لتباعد الدروس إن كانت دروس أسبوعية أو شهرية. ونأخذ علم العقيدة كمثال.

فيكون منهج العقيدة –على سبيل المثال- كالآتي (عدد الساعات: 2 – 3 يوميا بعد الظهر أو العصر):
1-    الأصول الثلاثة – مع شرح الشيخ عبدالرحمن بن صالح المحمود [يوم]
2-    العقيدة الصحيحة – للشيخ محمد صالح المنجد [5 أيام]
3-    العقيدة الواسطية – مع شرح الشيخ صالح آل الشيخ [22 يوم]
4-    كشف الشبهات – مع شرح الشيخ صالح آل الشيخ [11 يوم]
5-    كتاب التوحيد – مع شرح الشيخ صالح آل الشيخ [11 يوم]
6-    فتح المجيد – مع شرح الشيخ علي بن ناصر فقيهي [40 يوم]
7-    الفتوى الحموية – مع شرح الشيخ العثيمين [7 أيام]
8-    شرح الطحاوية – مع شرح الشيخ أحمد القاضي [12 يوم]
9-    شرح ابن أبي العز على الطحاوية – مع شرح عبدالعزيز بن محمد آل عبد اللطيف [33 يوم]
10-    أسباب وعوامل ظهور الفرق الإسلامية - للشيخ عبدالعزيز بن محمد آل عبداللطيف (ونحوها من المحاضرات للشيخ الفوزان وغيره من الشيوخ) [يوم]
11-    الفرق المعاصرة – للشيخ علي بن عبد العزيز الشبل [يومان]
12-    تيارات فكرية معاصرة – للشيخ حسن بن محمد الأسمري [6 أيام]
هذه الفترة تحتاج إلى قرابة 5 أشهر لدراسة علم العقيدة.
يقرأ الطالب فيها متن الكتاب أولا، ثم قراءة الشرح الذي يقوم الشيخ بشرحه "إن وجد"، ثم سماع الشرح الصوتي بتركيز وتدوين النقاط المهمة، ثم جرد شروح المتن التي نصح العلماء بها، ووضع الفوائد على هامش الكتاب أو مع النقاط التي دونها أثناء شرح الشيخ.

ومتى انتهى من العقيدة (ولها الأولوية) أخذ غيرها..
وتكون الأولوية لدراسة علم الفقه واظفر بشروح الشيخ باجابر الفقهية، ثم الحديث وأصوله، ثم النحو فالصرف فالبلاغة، ثم أصول الفقه، والقواعد الفقهية، والمقاصد الشرعية، ثم المنطق.. ونحو ذلك.
مع الاهتمام بقراءة السيرة وربطها بالواقع واظفر بشروح المغامسي وراغب السرجاني، والتزكية وأعمال القلوب وسماع الشروح الصوتية عليهما قدر الاستطاعة، بحيث يكون التحصيل لهذه العلوم على شكل دورات علمية مكثفة.
مع تكريس بعض الوقت لقراءة السير والتاريخ، ولو نصف ساعة يوميا، أو 3 ساعات أسبوعيا.. ككتاب سير أعلام النبلاء، والبداية والنهاية لابن كثير.

وهذه رؤوس أقلام.. فلا تؤاخذونا على التقصير.
وفقنا الله وإياكم.

----------


## أم نور الهدى

جَزَاكُم الله خَيراً ..

----------


## ابو اسلام المصرى

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## ابومحمدبشير

بارك الله فيك على البرنامج ووفق الله الاخوة الفضلا
تبقى الاستعانة بالله والاخلاص مع الصبر ...
وعدم التعجل في النتائج .....
  والنفس الطويل....
و العلم انما لاجل العمل والاصلاح.........
  لا التصدر والافصاح

والله الموفق

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

موضوع نافع، بارك الله فيك

----------


## ثجّاج

بارك الله فيكم ..
من ألح على الله بطلب البركة بورك له في وقته وماله وعلمه .., وقد يجعل الله البركة في القليل , وينتزعها من الكثير , فسبحان من قَسَم الأرزاق ولم يظلم أحدا ..!
فمن تمام العلم (معرفة الله) جلّ جلاله , ومعرفة ما يحبه ويرضاه.

كل التقدير .

ثجّاج .

----------

